# FX vs DX camera and lenses



## frankgtrs (May 10, 2012)

hello, i have recently purchased a d7000 about a month ago and bought it with the 35mm 1.8g and i love the camera and the lense too. but im guessing that sometime in the future i might want to upgrade the camera most likely to a full frame. My question is if Im going to upgrade wouldn't it make sense to buy full frame lense instead of dx format lense ?

 this upgrade won't happen anytime soon maybe in more than 4 years but im thinking of getting a zoom and or a wide angle and question came up, just trying to think ahead and save some money in the long run.


----------



## dumeril7 (May 10, 2012)

Short answer: yes.

D7


----------



## nmoody (May 10, 2012)

Yes it would make sense as the the current generations of FX lenses work on DX cameras.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2012)

dumeril7 said:


> Short answer: yes.
> 
> D7



D7 what? Are you playing D&D?


----------



## dumeril7 (May 10, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> dumeril7 said:
> 
> 
> > Short answer: yes.
> ...



Short for dumeril7.

D&D?  Give me a break.

D7


----------



## Trever1t (May 10, 2012)

lol ^

Yes, buy FX lenses, with exception to a few very nice DX lenses they are most uaually better anyhow.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2012)

dumeril7 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > dumeril7 said:
> ...



Sorry, I left me internet telepathy cap downstairs. 

Furthermore, you posted it in a Nikon thread which has cameras like the D7000 (OP's camera) and the D700 (which the OP could upgrade to for a FX camera). Sooooooooooooo, yeah. 'D7' looks like you forgot to type 3 or 4 zeros.


----------



## dumeril7 (May 10, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Furthermore, you posted it in a Nikon thread which has cameras like the D7000 (OP's camera) and the D700 (which the OP could upgrade to for a FX camera). Sooooooooooooo, yeah. 'D7' looks like you forgot to type 3 or 4 zeros.



And that's related to D&D how exactly?

D7


----------



## Mach0 (May 10, 2012)

dumeril7 said:
			
		

> And that's related to D&D how exactly?
> 
> D7



Not trying to start anything or nitpick but what is a d7? I feel like I might be missing something.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2012)

dumeril7 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore, you posted it in a Nikon thread which has cameras like the D7000 (OP's camera) and the D700 (which the OP could upgrade to for a FX camera). Sooooooooooooo, yeah. 'D7' looks like you forgot to type 3 or 4 zeros.
> ...



If you had a pair of dice that had a 7th magical side? I don't know. Ask someone that plays D&D.


----------



## frankgtrs (May 10, 2012)

thanks everyone i guess i'll be doing that then. any suggestions for a nice wide angle/short focal length  and or a nice zoom. money is an issue but i can wait so i could save up for a while ( around 400-800$ more than that only if really really worth it in the long run.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 10, 2012)

Buy the best lenses you can afford, if they happen to be fx, that's okay.  It being fx will do nothing for you other then making the lens heavier, slower to focus and more expensive, however, most pro quality glass doesnt have a dx alternative.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 10, 2012)

BUY FX


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 11, 2012)

FX Prime lenses are often 'cheaper' you get more for 400$-800$, thats a very small budget for FX lenses though...may i ask something? - how do you feel that the D7000 limits you?, thats a GREAT camera you have, good body, good viewfinder, good weather sealing, good auto focus, good sensor for low light and in general...what limits you in the D7000?.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

StandingBear1983 said:


> FX Prime lenses are often 'cheaper' you get more for 400$-800$, thats a very small budget for FX lenses though...may i ask something? - how do you feel that the D7000 limits you?, thats a GREAT camera you have, good body, good viewfinder, good weather sealing, good auto focus, good sensor for low light and in general...what limits you in the D7000?.



I went to D7000 after my D5000.  Wasn't long till I upgraded to full frame.  For example, with an 85mm lens on the D7000 I had to back way up and lose depth of field, not to mention at portrait focal lengths such as 85mm in the studio put me through the back wall.

Other reasons for the FX camera upgrade were controls are better and easier to use, viewfinder better, sturdier, and on and on. I haven't regretted going FX not once since the upgrade.

The question was about which lens to buy and I stated FX.  Because i bought a few sweet DX lenses like the Tokina 11-16 and then sold them on Craigslist.  Yeah the DX lens will work on FX but wll we all know the drawbacks....


----------



## Nikon_Josh (May 11, 2012)

I thought this would happen with all these FX releases and I'm right, a bunch of posts from people who can't even use a Crop camera saying they think they need to upgrade to a full frame camera.  The D7000 can produce absolutely stunning photographs and if you ar enot well versed in photography yet, chances are you will see little to no difference in the results you get from DX or FX. Get out and bloody shoot with the lovely camera you have instead of worrying about upgrades.


----------



## frankgtrs (May 11, 2012)

i din't say i needed an fx camera. Im in love with mines but technology moves on and in a few years most if not all of us are going to feel the need to upgrade and i really doubt nikon can do much to a dx camera that would make me buy it having my current one, so i figure if, when i do upgrade it'll most likely be to an full frame.


----------



## shady195 (May 11, 2012)

just adding to the convo here

Unless DX format cameras become obselete and they stop making them I will be sticking with them. I'm not a pro or a technical expert, and aside from some of the caviots when it comes to focal length on DX bodies with FX lenses IMO i see no reason to go FX unless your making huge prints and count pixels. If your a pro and you have the money to burn I guess knock yourself out, but you can always work around your equipment to get the desired result regardless of the body and lens combo. I have seen similar images come from a DX/FX camera.. a D300 and a D700 as two people i know were both shotting the same subject, and unless you looked at them at 100% you would never know the difference. Most people post their work on the interent, hardly anyone looks at it even close to the full resoloution..

Thats just my opinion


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2012)

shady195 said:


> just adding to the convo here
> 
> Unless DX format cameras become obselete and they stop making them I will be sticking with them. I'm not a pro or a technical expert, and aside from some of the caviots when it comes to focal length on DX bodies with FX lenses IMO i see no reason to go FX unless your making huge prints and count pixels. If your a pro and you have the money to burn I guess knock yourself out, but you can always work around your equipment to get the desired result regardless of the body and lens combo. I have seen similar images come from a DX/FX camera.. a D300 and a D700 as two people i know were both shotting the same subject, and unless you looked at them at 100% you would never know the difference. Most people post their work on the interent, hardly anyone looks at it even close to the full resoloution..
> 
> Thats just my opinion



Full frame cameras are superior when it comes to portraiture and background control. It's just property of the format size and the reduced camera to subject distance when shooting on a 35mm sensor.


----------



## Patrice (May 11, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Full frame cameras are superior when it comes to portraiture and background control. It's just property of the format size and the reduced camera to subject distance when shooting on a 35mm sensor.




FX is not inherently superior to DX, simply different. Much as MF is different to FX and LF is different to MF. None of these are superior to any other simply because it is larger or smaller, there are very many other factors involved.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> shady195 said:
> 
> 
> > just adding to the convo here
> ...



Word, with no room for debate.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2012)

Patrice said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Full frame cameras are superior when it comes to portraiture and background control. It's just property of the format size and the reduced camera to subject distance when shooting on a 35mm sensor.
> ...



I didn't say that full frame cameras were inherently superior. I stated that they were superior when it comes to portraiture and background control... You know, the first sentence of my post.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 13, 2012)

The Bigger the Sensor the more detail it will have, no? - technology is also involved in the sensors of course, and today you have smaller P&S cameras with the quality of the best pro first DSLR of the year 2000 for example.


----------

